# Had to bring this to the updated forum...



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally posted by Stan Cedarleaf

JJ, we missed you at Terry's yesterday. (Saturday, February 2th)  There wasn't one, NO NOT ONE mishap or rear ender.... 

Just thought you might like to know.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J.J.

So you forgot to bring your remote and couln't run your trains 

*Hummmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Is that why there are no photo's for us to see?????*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*Any photos Stan?*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

No, Gray....  I just sat back and watched my trains run so smoothly without the concern of the possibility of altercation or threat from rear end collisions, frontal attacks or overhead  bombardment.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif  

However, if you're coming to the National Convention, Terry's layout will be on tour, Friday.May 3rd.  You will enjoy it very much.  It's a very nicely appointed, well designed layout for running multiple consists and extremely pleasing to the eye.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

What he means is...he stayed out of the way!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Sorry Stan...I just couldn't resist an open door!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Rear end Rufus./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif   If I remeber corectly it was you who rearended me  the first time at  Terrie's, and that  gained you  the name  TRAIN WRECK STAN
HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE




SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAADDDDDD  Stanly's still picking on me /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


Now your gona get it 


PS  Something must have happened   Now we have  " Well Planned",  Nicely appointed", " Extreeeeeemly pleasing to the Eye"    Hmmmmm  that sure is a lot of  sucking up going on/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

PS  I do say  it is  ummmm Nicely apointed,   and  ummmmmm  Well Planned   Plus  really pleasind to look at.  When you come to the convention  you must see it.


----------

